# 250Rs Compartment Locks - What Size



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

Can someone tell me the size and how many compartment locks are on their Outback 250RS. I'm waiting for our 250RS to be delivered and wanted to be ready to replace them when I finally get it. From the information I gathered so far my choices are 5/8", 7/8", 1-1/8".

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I am pretty sure that it takes the 1 1/8", i got the combo locks to replace on the 210RS i had but got rid of it before i ever installed them.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

atlantadave said:


> Can someone tell me the size and how many compartment locks are on their Outback 250RS. I'm waiting for our 250RS to be delivered and wanted to be ready to replace them when I finally get it. From the information I gathered so far my choices are 5/8", 7/8", 1-1/8".
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave


Just curious, is there a need to change locks? Don't tell me they key these units alike?


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a 250rs and it is the 1-18" size. One of the best mods I've done, sooo much beter than the keys!!

For Booze123: there is no need to change the locks, but I changed my locks to the Combi-Cam locks. It made it easier than looking for the keys everytime and the rest of the family can get into the comparments with ease.


----------



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

Jelly Donut said:


> I have a 250rs and it is the 1-18" size. One of the best mods I've done, sooo much beter than the keys!!
> 
> For Booze123: there is no need to change the locks, but I changed my locks to the Combi-Cam locks. It made it easier than looking for the keys everytime and the rest of the family can get into the comparments with ease.


Thanks Sean for the information. Is there 3 or 4 locks on the 250? I think I'll go with the Combi-Cam locks.

Dave


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When I put combi-cams on my 21RS, it took 1-1/8" and that was barely long enough for the outdoor kitchen.

Yes they all use the same CH751 key.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

atlantadave said:


> I have a 250rs and it is the 1-18" size. One of the best mods I've done, sooo much beter than the keys!!
> 
> For Booze123: there is no need to change the locks, but I changed my locks to the Combi-Cam locks. It made it easier than looking for the keys everytime and the rest of the family can get into the comparments with ease.


Thanks Sean for the information. Is there 3 or 4 locks on the 250? I think I'll go with the Combi-Cam locks.

Dave
[/quote]

There are 3 locks. Front right storage, rear storage, camp kitchen.

Doug


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok, I want to do this, someone post a link to combi-cam locks PLEASE!
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is the web site. It seems to be loading extremely slowly today. Brochure link, (loads faster).

From experience, if you want to have finger pulls, you need to buy the ones that fit the combi-cams. The ones off the stock locks on the Outback are not big enough to fit the combi-cams. I put on the combi-cam covers to help keep dirt out while traveling. I have also found that they need a little WD-40 shot into them once a year.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Here is the web site. It seems to be loading extremely slowly today. Brochure link, (loads faster).
> 
> From experience, if you want to have finger pulls, you need to buy the ones that fit the combi-cams. The ones off the stock locks on the Outback are not big enough to fit the combi-cams. I put on the combi-cam covers to help keep dirt out while traveling. I have also found that they need a little WD-40 shot into them once a year.


I ordered a 1 1/8" combi cam with some other supplies online. I figured I'd try it out on my Sydney 290RLS. Hopefully that is the right size ;-)

How important are the finger pulls? I was thinking just using the knob to pull it open would be fine.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The knobs are cone shaped so there is not a lot to grab on to. You can always add it later. I was able to use on of the stock latch plates for my storage door but had to shorten one of them for my outdoor kitchen.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> The knobs are cone shaped so there is not a lot to grab on to. You can always add it later. I was able to use on of the stock latch plates for my storage door but had to shorten one of them for my outdoor kitchen.


k, that's good info. I was just going to try it on the most used door, the storage door on the front door side. I'll think about adding some finger pulls for the next batch if I order more. Thanks!


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

duggy said:


> I have a 250rs and it is the 1-18" size. One of the best mods I've done, sooo much beter than the keys!!
> 
> For Booze123: there is no need to change the locks, but I changed my locks to the Combi-Cam locks. It made it easier than looking for the keys everytime and the rest of the family can get into the comparments with ease.


Thanks Sean for the information. Is there 3 or 4 locks on the 250? I think I'll go with the Combi-Cam locks.

Dave
[/quote]

There are 3 locks. Front right storage, rear storage, camp kitchen.

Doug
[/quote]
Actually on my 2009 250rs, I have 4 locks (front storage, 2 rear storage, 1 camp kitchen) I only bought 3, I did not put one on the camp kitchen. It took a little tweaking, but mine work great!

Sean


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Jelly Donut said:


> I have a 250rs and it is the 1-18" size. One of the best mods I've done, sooo much beter than the keys!!
> 
> For Booze123: there is no need to change the locks, but I changed my locks to the Combi-Cam locks. It made it easier than looking for the keys everytime and the rest of the family can get into the comparments with ease.


Thanks Sean for the information. Is there 3 or 4 locks on the 250? I think I'll go with the Combi-Cam locks.

Dave
[/quote]

There are 3 locks. Front right storage, rear storage, camp kitchen.

Doug
[/quote]
Actually on my 2009 250rs, I have 4 locks (front storage, 2 rear storage, 1 camp kitchen) I only bought 3, I did not put one on the camp kitchen. It took a little tweaking, but mine work great!

Sean
[/quote]

If the 250RS is a manual slide, there will be 4 locks. If it is a newer 2010 or 2011 with the electric rear slide, there are 3 locks.

Doug


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

booze123 said:


> Can someone tell me the size and how many compartment locks are on their Outback 250RS. I'm waiting for our 250RS to be delivered and wanted to be ready to replace them when I finally get it. From the information I gathered so far my choices are 5/8", 7/8", 1-1/8".
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave


Just curious, is there a need to change locks? Don't tell me they key these units alike?
[/quote]

I've been told that the keyed alike locks can be a good thing. First of all, it's unlikely that a fellow camper is going to rob your storage lockers, and secondly, if you lose your keys (or lock them in the trailer) a fellow camper can unlock the storage door for you, which on some trailers may even give you access to the interior.

Just a few thoughts,

Doug


----------



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

Got the locks in last week while we were out breaking in the camper for the first time. They worked out great. I don't worry about having my keys with me anymore.. just hope I don't forget the combination.







I have to agree that the outdoor kitchen lock was the most difficult one to put in. I did use the existing finger pull for this lock. It does help opening and closing the compartment - learned this the hard way by pinching my finger - ouch!!!!

Dave


----------



## RVdogs (May 5, 2010)

Would the Combi Cam Ultra lock work for the storage doors? It has a the combination tumblers and an override key.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> Here is the web site. It seems to be loading extremely slowly today. Brochure link, (loads faster).
> 
> From experience, if you want to have finger pulls, you need to buy the ones that fit the combi-cams. The ones off the stock locks on the Outback are not big enough to fit the combi-cams. I put on the combi-cam covers to help keep dirt out while traveling. I have also found that they need a little WD-40 shot into them once a year.


I see tons of places online to buy the combi locks themselves. But nowhere to add the finger pulls. Can ya give me a link to some finger pulls pretty please

More important questions. When I'm at the camper and cooking and so forth i leave the compartments unlocked so I can get in and out of them. Only When I step away for any length of time do i lock up......

So When i open these combi locks - can they stay open AND not be on the combination code? So they are in the open position but i rather not have the code I'm useing be showing. Can I slide a number or two and still have it open?


----------



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

> I see tons of places online to buy the combi locks themselves. But nowhere to add the finger pulls. Can ya give me a link to some finger pulls pretty please
> 
> More important questions. When I'm at the camper and cooking and so forth i leave the compartments unlocked so I can get in and out of them. Only When I step away for any length of time do i lock up......
> 
> So When i open these combi locks - can they stay open AND not be on the combination code? So they are in the open position but i rather not have the code I'm useing be showing. Can I slide a number or two and still have it open?


The finger pulls I received were no different from the ones that were already on the trailer. I used a hammer to shape it to fit on the kitchen door. Not too difficult - just took a little extra time. I ordered mine from pplmotorhomes.com Had them within the week. The locks can stay in the open position without the combination showing - yes you can just slide a number or two or three. You'll just have to remember to put the code back in to be able to lock the door.

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-locks/combination-cam-lock.htm

atlantadave


----------

